# Warning, flammable liquid. Bad English translations.



## jyo (9/2/13)

The fuel tank on my son's prime mover has a warning, thankfully! Hahaha!

http--,,--//

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ivan Other One (9/2/13)

Oh, for Trucks sake, why does this stuff get lost in the translation system????


----------



## Truman42 (9/2/13)

Trucks use diesel. Diesels not flammable it's combustible so they have it wrong anyway. 
Just saying.


----------



## bum (10/2/13)

"Combustion" basically means "burning".

Diesel is _less_ flammable than petrol but it is wrong to suggest that it is inflammable (or "not flammable").

I hope this knowledge has made the image even funnier still.


----------



## jyo (10/2/13)

If I lift the truck up in the air will it be highry framable?


----------



## sponge (12/2/13)

Maybe it's just warning that it needs to be installed on a frame?



but that really is gold. Reminds me of the cartoon drawn together when ling-ling (the pokemon character) talks about who we really are, with the subtitle saying 'who we really L'.... or something along those lines.



Disclosure: I may or may not have made a meal of re-telling that story.


----------



## brad81 (12/2/13)

Inframable if you are driving


----------



## Nick JD (12/2/13)

How many of you guys can speak Mandarin, let alone read a single Chinese character?

I spent a year trying to get Taiwanese people to understand my Mandarin. Not one of them could understand me until the 5th try, and none of them thought it was funny that I was saying purple monkey dishwasher barbeque when I wanted fried rice with wontons or directions to a street.

The stereotype of Asians being crap at English is almost as strong as the stereotype of Australians being racist bogans.


----------



## bum (12/2/13)

Settle down, Nick. We're having enough trouble with English. Let's not complicate matters.

Baby steps.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/2/13)

Nick JD said:


> How many of you guys can speak Mandarin, let alone read a single Chinese character?
> 
> I spent a year trying to get Taiwanese people to understand my Mandarin. Not one of them could understand me until the 5th try, and none of them thought it was funny that I was saying purple monkey dishwasher barbeque when I wanted fried rice with wontons or directions to a street.
> 
> The stereotype of Asians being crap at English is almost as strong as the stereotype of Australians being racist bogans.


Maybe your just crap at mandarin? Option?


----------



## warra48 (12/2/13)

That's not a real truck, it's a plastic or diecast model.
Still funny.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/2/13)

*applause*


----------



## jyo (12/2/13)

warra48 said:


> That's not a real truck, it's a plastic or diecast model.
> Still funny.


'tis too real.


----------



## Nick JD (12/2/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Maybe your just crap at mandarin? Option?


Yes, I am. You gotta sing that shit.

mā má mǎ mà ma

Mother brother horse scold huh? Looks like plain old "ma", isn't.

Engrish is the Chinese getting it almost correct. I've met about 3 people ever who learnt passable Chinese as an adult.


----------



## dougsbrew (12/2/13)

jyo said:


> 'tis too real.


was thinking the same thing until i realised there wasnt a fuel cap to fill the tank up,
and mind you their quality department missed the gash in the tank..


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (12/2/13)

Nick JD said:


> Yes, I am. You gotta sing that shit.
> 
> mā má mǎ mà ma
> 
> ...


You need to hang around smarter people Nick ... 
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Bizier (13/2/13)

jyo said:


> The fuel tank on my son's prime mover has a warning, thankfully! Hahaha!
> 
> http--,,--//
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


That is just plainly stating that it is framable, and perhaps the glass on the frame could break if mishandled (once framed).


bum said:


> "Combustion" basically means "burning".
> 
> Diesel is _less_ flammable than petrol but it is wrong to suggest that it is inflammable (or "not flammable").
> 
> I hope this knowledge has made the image even funnier still.


And to be perfectly pedantic while we are just sittin' and whittlin' on a verandah in Pedantown Mr Bum...

From Wiki: Linguistics: flammable vs. inflammable


> Flammable and inflammable both mean capable of burning. The word "inflammable" came from Latin _inflammāre_ = "to set fire to," where the prefix "in-" means "in" as in "indoctrinate", rather than "not" as in "invisible" and "ineligible".


While I despise the word, the one you were reaching for was the seemingly redundant "non-inflammable".


----------



## bum (13/2/13)

It's a fair cop.


----------



## jyo (13/2/13)

Bizier said:


> That is just plainly stating that it is framable, and perhaps the glass on the frame could break if mishandled (once framed).


So it's a caution to framers?


----------



## Bizier (14/2/13)

It is a caution about Jyo. He is a framer.

Fram


----------



## stux (14/2/13)

Maybe it's a caution to farmers and they misspelt farmable?


----------



## jyo (14/2/13)

Bizier said:


> It is a caution about Jyo. He is a framer.
> 
> Fram


I just did a little bit of wee.


----------



## bum (14/2/13)

In related news:


----------



## Dave70 (15/2/13)

Nick JD said:


> Yes, I am. You gotta sing that shit.
> 
> mā má mǎ mà ma
> 
> ...



MAJORED in Chinese. Good lord. Is _this_ the cut graduates being produced at the ANU? 

_tisk ..tisk..so many swears.. _


http://youtu.be/4RqAjMo19fs


----------



## jyo (16/2/13)

bum said:


> In related news:


Well, at least she still loves them, regardless of their chosen career path.


----------



## dougsbrew (16/2/13)

Dave70 said:


> MAJORED in Chinese. Good lord. Is _this_ the cut graduates being produced at the ANU?
> 
> _tisk ..tisk..so many swears.. _
> 
> ...


the fact that this got leaked + the editing shows that there is alot of bad people in the labour party.
this is him being fustrated showing emotion, being human. not like the other muppets running the show..


----------



## Nick JD (16/2/13)

Bring back K-Rudd.


----------



## Bizier (17/2/13)

jyo said:


> Well, at least she still loves them, regardless of their chosen career path.


Let's hope any siblings are of appropriate age if they are engaging in the family business.


----------



## dougsbrew (5/3/13)




----------



## jyo (5/3/13)

Haha! What's that off, Doug?


----------



## punkin (6/3/13)

the internet


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/3/13)

here is one I spotted in Toowoomba:


----------



## labels (14/3/13)

Nick's got a point but,

It's funny on a toy however, there's some serious machinery coming out of China such as forklifts with wording so seriously wrong as to be a work hazard if taken seriously by someone who is not of university intelligence.

NOT basic training/getting a forklift ticket etc. but with machine maintenance and operation that can be hazardous. I know.

Steve


----------



## Malted (15/3/13)

labels said:


> Nick's got a point but,
> 
> It's funny on a toy however, there's some serious machinery coming out of China such as forklifts with wording so seriously wrong as to be a work hazard if taken seriously by someone who is not of university intelligence.
> 
> ...


Steve at work?


----------



## jyo (15/3/13)

I know, Malted. Like, where are the high vis vests?







Edit- Granma


----------



## mckenry (15/3/13)

Here one fail for Sydney Light rail i found just last night. Look closely!


----------



## Malted (15/3/13)

jyo said:


> I know, Malted. Like, where are the high vis vests?
> 
> Edit- Granma


I know right; yeah like, Totally!





  :icon_cheers:


----------



## jyo (15/3/13)

Malted said:


> I know right; yeah like, Totally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In case you like, didn't recognise, I'm actually 19. Full on.Totally.












I hate you. :beerbang:


----------



## Bizier (15/3/13)

Has anyone driven a Chinese forklift? I have only driven Dalians, but is like they are essentially a forklift in most aspects, and one I have driven actually thanks you for driving it when you turn the key but there are IMPORTANT things which differentiate it from every other fork I have driven, such as they have a knack of positioning stuff to impede vision of tynes. Who would want to see those anyway...?


----------



## jyo (15/3/13)

Na. But I used to drive (and quite poorly) a Nissan forklift once upon a time, and it never once thanked me for anything.


----------



## bruce86 (16/3/13)

this is you right JYO


----------



## bruce86 (16/3/13)

you think he had to go home and change his dacks?


----------



## jyo (16/3/13)

Haha!

I wasn't quite that bad!


----------



## Malted (16/3/13)

jyo said:


> In case you like, didn't recognise, I'm actually 19. Full on.Totally.
> 
> I hate you. :beerbang:


Dude! Wow, like I am totally old enough to root your mum, totally.
h34r:
 
So if you had a sprog now and then when it is as old as you are now, then you would be like me, now.

I surrendered (or did not renew) my forklift ticket now that it is an annual thing, spewin about that whole high risk thing. Still got my front end loader ticket but can see the day coming that I will lose that too, on account of mostly being a desk jocky these days.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/4/13)

I bought a counterfeit phone battery on ebay.

it has bum written on it.


----------



## jyo (11/4/13)

Maybe it's a warning because of the sharp edges?

Gold by the way!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/4/13)

I wonder who was the first to bum a rectangular battery.


----------



## jyo (11/4/13)

Prisoners need batteries too, you know.


----------



## bum (11/4/13)

Bad kerning is WPMO.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/4/13)

jyo said:


> Prisoners need batteries too, you know.


I first read that as "pensioners"


----------



## Malted (12/4/13)

Preeze also, do not heal


----------



## Airgead (12/4/13)

bum said:


> Bad kerning is WPMO.


----------



## jyo (25/4/13)

I taught my son some new animal names yesterday.

Now we know what a pelican is.

Yup.


----------

